# How many of you dumb F^*ks slam your weights down?



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Really? Makes you a tough guy? You look like an idiot. Apparently the weight youre using is too much for you if you have to give up by dropping it on the ground. Also pick up and put your weights back. This isnt Mommy's gym. Gotta have someone pickup after yourself? Ass wipe.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)

If I'm doing flat dumbbell bench presses with a really heavy weight then I will drop them because i wouldn't be able to sit back up with them. I really don't see the problem with that. However, you said "slamming" the weights down, now THAT i do not do.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Now thats just semantics but you understand but like you said you have to let it go or youll just be stuck there. And dont confuse this with Drop and Triple drop sets.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2011)

I fucking hate when idiots drop dumbbells!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah,  flatbench dumbbels for sure.  Im not interested in a torn rotator cuff.  What other weights could you slam.  Deads can be a little loud but I wouldnt say I see anybody slamming weights on purpose.  

It pisses me off when I go in the gym and there are dumbbells scattered all over the ground.   They have enough energy to rep them 12 times but not enough to put them back.  That chaps my ass.  And when they leave the bar loaded on the bench presses and squat rack.   Fuckin lazy assholes.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 23, 2011)

lol..it annoyes the shit out of me as well when people drop dumbbells and even throw them down...attention whores...lol...a messy ass gym gets to me as well...

When I do flat bench with heavy or any dumbbells, after I'm done with my reps/set and while I have the dumbbells locked straight up...I bring me knees up and push the weight towards my knees and it lifts me right up and off the bench...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)

Slamming weights down seems to be a very subjective term these days. What I call dropping, some might call slamming. If I have 405lbs in my hands doing dead lift's, occasionally I will need to drop the weight. If I am doing dumbbell presses with 120lb dumbbells, I am not going to rip my fucking arm out of socket setting them down to please a bunch of crybaby vaginas.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 23, 2011)

the problem is dropping 120lb dumbbells can and will bend and can even break them, explain that to the gym manager/owner and see how it goes over with him/her.

deadlifts are different, you're not going to break the plates or bar if you drop it on the floor.


----------



## buff1 (Mar 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Slamming weights down seems to be a very subjective term these days. What I call dropping, some might call slamming. If I have 405lbs in my hands doing dead lift's, occasionally I will need to drop the weight. If I am doing dumbbell presses with 120lb dumbbells, I am not going to rip my fucking arm out of socket setting them down to please a bunch of crybaby vaginas.



If u bring the dumbbells parallel with the direction of your body on the last set while bringing ur knees and the ends of the dumbbell together the momentum will carry you back up to the starting position, with u sitting erect on the bench and the dumbbells resting on your knees.  No need to throw weights, you'll look professional like you've lifted heavy weights before!


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 23, 2011)

I slam the bar down when I am doing doing curls in the squat rack


----------



## AlphaONE (Mar 23, 2011)

only if I reach failure....but dropping and slamming are two different things.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2011)

My two and a halves barely make a sound when they hit the floor.


----------



## cmill182 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great topic....I hate it as well.  Some little guy with a big ego sets up next to you....starts throwing around the 60 lb dumb bells....and throws them down to show is manhood.  In the meantime.....one flies forward, bounces...and almost busts the mirror and I have to move to get out of the way of the other.  Some people are at the gym for reasons other than lifting hard and getting results.  I don't get it.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 23, 2011)

Weak guy using light/moderate weights... DO NOT drop them b/c you'll look like that A-hole that you are.

However, as some people already mentioned... at a certain point you HAVE TO drop the weights.  Now there is a way to do a controlled drop with dbs so that they don't go bouncing away from you.

Deadlifts, the weight is meant to be dropped under control...try working slow negatives with a deadlift and see how fast you get hurt.

As far as people not putting their weight away, now that SH*T really irks me...  I've always noticed that the biggest, strongest, and "fittest" guys tend to put away/re-rack their weights.  It's the "other guys" who don't this same laziness is probably one of the main reasons why they are the "other guys" envious of those surrounding them.

my 2 cent...


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> When I do flat bench with heavy or any dumbbells, after I'm done with my reps/set and while I have the dumbbells locked straight up...I bring me knees up and push the weight towards my knees and it lifts me right up and off the bench...


This works very well, I do the same thing.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)

buff1 said:


> If u bring the dumbbells parallel with the direction of your body on the last set while bringing ur knees and the ends of the dumbbell together the momentum will carry you back up to the starting position, with u sitting erect on the bench and the dumbbells resting on your knees.  No need to throw weights, you'll look professional like you've lifted heavy weights before!



If I hit failure with 240-280lbs of weight in my hands, I am dropping the dumbells. So you can kindly place your mouth on my cock parallel to the direction of my asshole.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> If I hit failure with 240-280lbs of weight in my hands, I am dropping the dumbells. So you can kindly place your mouth on my cock parallel to the direction of my asshole.



classic


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> the problem is dropping 120lb dumbbells can and will bend and can even break them, explain that to the gym manager/owner and see how it goes over with him/her.
> 
> deadlifts are different, you're not going to break the plates or bar if you drop it on the floor.



At my gym, all dumbbells over 40lbs and all plates over 25lbs are insulated with hard rubber. The free weight area is all floored with rubber instead of carpet or concrete under the equipment. Also, I am talking about dropping a weight no more than two and a half feet off the ground. If music is playing, you can't even hear it. By far, the cable pulls are louder than me dropping a dumbbell. No one has given me dirty looks, and the manager is a chick with nice tits who smiles and says hello, so I am pretty sure that no one is taking issue.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2011)

My 10 pounds dumbells don't make too much noise.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would love to see one of you douchebags tap Jay Cutler on the shoulder and ask him not to drop his dumbells when he's finished with them.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I would love to see one of you douchebags tap Jay Cutler on the shoulder and ask him not to drop his dumbells when he's finished with them.



How do you know he does? He might drop them but not slam them down. I think he's a lead by example kinda guy IMO


----------



## buff1 (Mar 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> If I hit failure with 240-280lbs of weight in my hands, I am dropping the dumbells. So you can kindly place your mouth on my cock parallel to the direction of my asshole.



I've never had a problem with that weight, maybe ur lifting too heavy?  i dunno...  You may be the only A**HOLE in the gym but your not the only person, you ought to be respectful of the people around you.


----------



## buff1 (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> lol..it annoyes the shit out of me as well when people drop dumbbells and even throw them down...attention whores...lol...a messy ass gym gets to me as well...
> 
> When I do flat bench with heavy or any dumbbells, after I'm done with my reps/set and while I have the dumbbells locked straight up...I bring me knees up and push the weight towards my knees and it lifts me right up and off the bench...



works well, and you don't have to pick the dumbbells off the floor to rack'em


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

My gyms a dump I drop the weights all the time!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> lol..it annoyes the shit out of me as well when people drop dumbbells and even throw them down...attention whores...lol...a messy ass gym gets to me as well...
> 
> When I do flat bench with heavy or any dumbbells, after I'm done with my reps/set and while I have the dumbbells locked straight up...I bring me knees up and push the weight towards my knees and it lifts me right up and off the bench...




For real! See thats proper motion.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> My gyms a dump I drop the weights all the time!



Some of those hardcore places are kinda meant for that. Like those who use 45lb chains placed around their neck for dips.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)

buff1 said:


> I've never had a problem with that weight, maybe ur lifting too heavy?  i dunno...  You may be the only A**HOLE in the gym but your not the only person, you ought to be respectful of the people around you.



I am extremely respectful of the people around me, maybe even to extreme measures. I consider my gym a temple. I rack my weights, clean up behind myself, don't grunt, and don't start pointless conversations with other people there.  But, in situations that involve the health of my already deteriorating joints, I am going to drop a weight. Only two exercises involve me doing this, only on days where I train lower rep range, and almost always only on my last set. 

By my calculations, this turns out to be a whooping 4 times in an entire month. So grow up, and stop being such a fucking pussy. I think you should consider joining planet fitness. You will fill right at home with the rest of the not big crybabies.

"Oh no, some mean man just dropped a weight, sound the alarms whoop whoop whoop!"


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Some of those hardcore places are kinda meant for that. Like those who use 45lb chains placed around their neck for dips.



Exactly bro they encourage yelling grunting weight dropping chalk and we write our pb's on the mirrors in marker o fucken love it!


----------



## buff1 (Mar 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I am extremely respectful of the people around me, maybe even to extreme measures. I consider my gym a temple. I rack my weights, clean up behind myself, don't grunt, and don't start pointless conversations with other people there.  But, in situations that involve the health of my already deteriorating joints, I am going to drop a weight. Only two exercises involve me doing this, only on days where I train lower rep range, and almost always only on my last set.
> 
> By my calculations, this turns out to be a whooping 4 times in an entire month. So grow up, and stop being such a fucking pussy. I think you should consider joining planet fitness. You will fill right at home with the rest of the not big crybabies.
> 
> "Oh no, some mean man just dropped a weight, sound the alarms whoop whoop whoop!"



Ur angry, I can tell...  maybe cut back on the Tiger Blood?  I agree with you, if I'm to the point of failure and I'm about to drop shit on my head I'm gonna dump it.  

FYI My stats are

6'2" 270lbs
21%bf 

U can follow me soon on this site's "Transformation Challenge"


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2011)

I like the guy who throws down the 40's until they bounce about waist high. Then he circles around puffing his chest out, trying to make eye contact with people for validation of his set. They of course look away uninterested and bored. He senses this and hangs his head in shame, shuffling through his iPod for a song that matches his broken ego.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Mar 23, 2011)

When Chuck Norris worksout the machines get stronger


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)

buff1 said:


> Ur angry, I can tell...  maybe cut back on the Tiger Blood?  I agree with you, if I'm to the point of failure and I'm about to drop shit on my head I'm gonna dump it.
> 
> FYI My stats are
> 
> ...



I'm angry, but not at you. You are simply in the fallout. If you hang around here long enough, you will figure that out. Do what everyone else does, and ignore me.


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Exactly bro they encourage yelling grunting weight dropping chalk and we write our pb's on the mirrors in marker o fucken love it!


If I don't grunt I might shit myself. If they don't like grunting then they can help wipe my ass.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 23, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I think you should consider joining planet fitness. You will fill right at home with the rest of the not big crybabies.


 
that goes for everyone who agreed with the OP


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 23, 2011)

Shitting your pants is totally unacceptable at my gym.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Attention whores. They don't care how they look as long as someone is looking.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

buff1 said:


> Ur angry, I can tell...
> 
> FYI My stats are
> 
> ...



nobody gives a fuck about this. are you playing internet tough guy meow? because im 6'7" 350lbs and 10% bf


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

to contribute, i try not to slam weights.  i do 'dump' dumbells every so often, because like others have said, i dont want to fuck my shoulder up.  if one breaks(highly unlikely) then id gladly buy another.  ive failed on squats multiple times with 315, and it bangs LOUD when i dump it on the pins


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 23, 2011)

buff1 said:


> Ur angry, I can tell...  maybe cut back on the Tiger Blood?  I agree with you, if I'm to the point of failure and I'm about to drop shit on my head I'm gonna dump it.
> 
> FYI My stats are
> 
> ...


FYI your fat and shouldnt be pulling e heavies on here bro! Lets see some footage of you gently setting down the 140 s LMFAO!!!


----------



## troubador (Mar 23, 2011)

Today there was this chick in gym in a tank top showing off the girls doing one arm db bent rows on a bench; some douche on a bench next to her starts doing skull crushers and grunting loud as possible. To top if off he slammed down the curl bar at his feet after each set.

Oh and after that, I'm in the squat rack (freaking squatting of course) and some newbs come in, I think they were Swedish. They all start doing some kind of fucked up db shoulder raises with one of the guys standing right next to the squat rack. I'd tried to hit him when I was racking the bar but missed.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Respect.  That is all that I have to say.  I do my thing in the gym.  No need to drop weights.  I am not lazy.  Picking up after yourself is extra work and that is why I go to the gym to work.  I put my weights away and I treat the equipment as if it were my own because if it were my gym this is what I would want.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 23, 2011)

No what gets me is the sound of some male sounding like he's reaching his ultimate orgasm, and then another, and then another...and you look back and find this moron middle age crisis dad with some light weight, doing some totally unorthodox or crap form dumb exercise he got from who knows where.


----------



## troubador (Mar 23, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> No what gets me is the sound of some male sounding like he's reaching his ultimate orgasm, and then another, and then another...and you look back and find this moron middle age crisis dad with some light weight, doing some totally unorthodox or crap form dumb exercise he got from who knows where.



What's wrong with my one legged bosu ball squats while simultaneously doing single arm db tricep extensions?


----------



## country1911 (Mar 24, 2011)

returnofthdragon said:


> Attention whores. They don't care how they look as long as someone is looking.



Exactly, this is why I must slam the handles together on my 10th set of cable crossovers.

I lift at a shit hole that is run by powerlifters... I get looked at funny for doing any type of concentric motion that does not involve throwing the weight down.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 24, 2011)

slam


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 24, 2011)

YouTube Video












Work IN Progress said:


> slam


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 24, 2011)

The difference between slam and drop is when you use force to drop the weights. When doing flat dumbell bench for example, you can easly lower the dumbells near your chest and drop them, no biggie, but no they try to get up as if they are going to stand up and then slam the dumbells to the ground and look around and breath heavy.

I work at a gym, if I see this shit happening you're damn right Im going to ask you to fuck off.

People complain about their gyms all the time, "oh this machine is broken, the dumbells are coming apart" well obviously the way you treat the equipment in no time there will be complains. And trust me, these equipments are expensive..


----------



## GMO (Mar 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Respect.  That is all that I have to say.  I do my thing in the gym.  No need to drop weights.  I am not lazy.  Picking up after yourself is extra work and that is why I go to the gym to work.  I put my weights away and I treat the equipment as if it were my own because if it were my gym this is what I would want.



+1

It always sucks to strip off 8 plates after doing 4 sets of deads, but I'm certainly not going to leave it for someone else to do.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 24, 2011)

Phi Slamma Jamma.


----------



## manic my friend (Mar 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I like the guy who throws down the 40's until they bounce about waist high. Then he circles around puffing his chest out, trying to make eye contact with people for validation of his set. They of course look away uninterested and bored. He senses this and hangs his head in shame, shuffling through his iPod for a song that matches his broken ego.



bwahahahahaha   my god this is beautiful.   fucking epic!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 24, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> The difference between slam and drop is when you use force to drop the weights. When doing flat dumbell bench for example, you can easly lower the dumbells near your chest and drop them, no biggie, but no they try to get up as if they are going to stand up and then slam the dumbells to the ground and look around and breath heavy.
> 
> I work at a gym, if I see this shit happening you're damn right Im going to ask you to fuck off.
> 
> People complain about their gyms all the time, "oh this machine is broken, the dumbells are coming apart" well obviously the way you treat the equipment in no time there will be complains. And trust me, these equipments are expensive..




Amen Brother!


----------



## hill450 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm mostly annoyed at the people who always make an absurd amount of noise when lifting no matter what weight they are using. Drives me crazy just wanna tell them to stfu!


----------



## carli (Mar 24, 2011)

in my gym on every machine or rack it says if its not stripped of weights it will be taken away, and its happened a few times now . stuff going missing


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 24, 2011)

I slam my weights down.  Nobody notices my measly 70 lbs. hitting the mat though


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't slam weights but I make noise deadlifting, if you can listen to lady gaga that my gym plays you can listen to me yell.


----------



## Acad23 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm still looking for the douchebag that spits his gum on the locker room floor...


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 25, 2011)

troubador said:


> What's wrong with my one legged bosu ball squats while simultaneously doing single arm db tricep extensions?



Um no.  You're supposed to do curls while you do those....from what I've seen in the gym.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 25, 2011)

carli said:


> in my gym on every machine or rack it says if its not stripped of weights it will be taken away, and its happened a few times now . stuff going missing


What do you mean? They will actually removed the equipment from the gym?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

cant stand that shit!  i dont care how much your lifting, control your weights, jesus!


----------



## Flathead (Mar 25, 2011)

I belong to a 110% meathead, lunch money taking, ex-felon, private PLers gym where dropping/slamming weights & grunting are just in the cards. So I'm guessing you wouldn't like it there. We do rack our weights after use though.


Oh & there's chalk everywhere, lol!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 25, 2011)

we're not allowed to use chalk at our gym.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 25, 2011)

Flathead said:


> I belong to a 110% meathead, lunch money taking, ex-felon, private PLers gym where dropping/slamming weights & grunting are just in the cards. So I'm guessing you wouldn't like it there. We do rack our weights after use though.
> 
> 
> Oh & there's chalk everywhere, lol!



Sounds like a real man's gym.


----------



## CG (Mar 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> +1
> 
> It always sucks to strip off 8 plates after doing 4 sets of deads, but I'm certainly not going to leave it for someone else to do.


^this..minus 2-6 plates lmao


Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 25, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Really? Makes you a tough guy? You look like an idiot. Apparently the weight youre using is too much for you if you have to give up by dropping it on the ground. Also pick up and put your weights back. This isnt Mommy's gym. Gotta have someone pickup after yourself? Ass wipe.




Pecker head I always throw, slam and drop my dumb bells, my fucking last rep I take to failure and cant nicely lay it down like you fag weight lifters and for putting them back, WTF im paying dickface and the fucking pee on working there can do it shithead.     Where the fuck you work out ? Planet Fucknuts ??


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 25, 2011)

hill450 said:


> I'm mostly annoyed at the people who always make an absurd amount of noise when lifting no matter what weight they are using. Drives me crazy just wanna tell them to stfu!




BANG !


----------



## Retlaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> I fucking hate when idiots drop dumbbells!




Lol, you hanging at Pllant fittness again ?


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 25, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Pecker head I always throw, slam and drop my dumb bells, my fucking last rep I take to failure and cant nicely lay it down like you fag weight lifters and for putting them back, WTF im paying dickface and the fucking pee on working there can do it shithead.     Where the fuck you work out ? Planet Fucknuts ??



Just the kind tough guy Im talking about.


----------



## Bane (Mar 25, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Pecker head I always throw, slam and drop my dumb bells, my fucking last rep I take to failure and cant nicely lay it down like you fag weight lifters and for putting them back, WTF im paying dickface and the fucking pee on working there can do it shithead.     Where the fuck you work out ? Planet Fucknuts ??



I go to failure, often failure +1 when I have a spot, on the last set of every exercise, and never need to drop a dumbell. I use dumbells that are over 80% of my bodyweight each, for reps (certain exercises). Who is the pecker head now?

Edit: Well, I don't consider a mostly controlled <1 foot fall after flat bench drop/slamming.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 25, 2011)

They dont care if you slam the weights in jail..


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 25, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Pecker head I always throw, slam and drop my dumb bells, my fucking last rep I take to failure and cant nicely lay it down like you fag weight lifters and for putting them back, WTF im paying dickface and the fucking pee on working there can do it shithead.  Where the fuck you work out ? Planet Fucknuts ??


 
Fuck



Bane said:


> I use dumbells that are over 80% of my bodyweight each, for reps (certain exercises). .


 
why dont you stop lying and ... well wouldnt be much left but being quiet.


----------



## Bane (Mar 26, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Fuck
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you stop lying and ... well wouldnt be much left but being quiet.



I train for strength without mass, it's not that surprising.. I'm just saying if I can not drop dumbells with that kind of ratio 99.9% of people should be able to as well. 

Edit: Ok, I did it in my head and was wrong. sorry. 145/185 = 78%, which is just shy of 80%. Wasn't intended to be a lie.


----------



## Bane (Mar 26, 2011)

Over half of the dumbells at my gym are significantly bent from people not even trying to let them down slowly..


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 26, 2011)

Bane said:


> I train for strength without mass, it's not that surprising.. I'm just saying if I can not drop dumbells with that kind of ratio 99.9% of people should be able to as well.



Are you an anomaly.  You train for strength not mass.  These two things dont exactly go hand in hand.   
Pics or GTFO  

Retlaw, Youre ghey.


----------



## Bane (Mar 26, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Are you an anomaly.  You train for strength not mass.  These two things dont exactly go hand in hand.
> Pics or GTFO
> 
> Retlaw, Youre ghey.



You would like pics of what exactly? Me doing the 145's?

I mean, of course some muscle mass is built up when anyone gains strength, but there are ways to structure your diet and training so that the mass gain is minimal..

Note: I'm 5'7", and weigh 185 lbs.

Edit: And, apparently, I'm not allowed to post links or send PM's yet.. sigh. Youtube is full of guys that appear to weigh less than 250, doing reps with 200 lb dumbells, so my 78% isn't even that impressive..


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 26, 2011)

Bane said:


> You would like pics of what exactly? Me doing the 145's?
> 
> I mean, of course some muscle mass is built up when anyone gains strength, but there are ways to structure your diet and training so that the mass gain is minimal..
> 
> ...


 
yea how about of a couple of pics of you repn 145's.. post them on your CP. 
please explain how you lift heavy weights and get stronger but your diet makes it so that you dont get that much bigger. true enough there are other factors that come into play with gaining "strength" you can activate neurons, motor units bla bla but soon youll plateau and your muscles will need to get bigger. i would maybe kinda believe you if we were talking about something like plyometric movements here, but we're not.


----------



## Kagigi (Mar 26, 2011)

I never drop my DB or slam stacks...ever. Also don't grunt because it stunts growth


----------



## hill450 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't care if you're legitimately struggling and make a little noise.....I'm talking about all the faggots that make noise for no damn reason but that they want attention from everybody there.  Shits just annoying and there's no reason for it.


----------



## control101 (Mar 27, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> It pisses me off when I go in the gym and there are dumbbells scattered all over the ground. They have enough energy to rep them 12 times but not enough to put them back. That chaps my ass. And when they leave the bar loaded on the bench presses and squat rack. Fuckin lazy assholes.


 
^^Word!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2011)

KelJu said:


> No one has given me dirty looks,



You look mean, who wants trouble from a mean looking bearded dude with a bull nose ring?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 27, 2011)

heres a video of me doing dumbell presses then throwing them down....
YouTube - Ronnie Coleman- 200lb Dumbbell Bench Press






YouTube Video


----------



## Bane (Mar 27, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> yea how about of a couple of pics of you repn 145's.. post them on your CP.
> please explain how you lift heavy weights and get stronger but your diet makes it so that you dont get that much bigger. true enough there are other factors that come into play with gaining "strength" you can activate neurons, motor units bla bla but soon youll plateau and your muscles will need to get bigger. i would maybe kinda believe you if we were talking about something like plyometric movements here, but we're not.



Lol I'm going to feel like a douchebag having a pic taken while doing a set, but I will see what I can do. I am vegetarian, and my protein intake is far less than any other heavy lifter I know. I do very high intensity sets, but wait up to 5 minutes between them, and do each muscle group often less than once a week. I hit plateaus often.. it has taken me 10 years of lifting to get where I am now. I do what I feel like doing, no set schedule. I don't enjoy the feel of being too heavy, but I like seeing myself do more weight, so I have experimented with various methods that work well for me. I think a major factor is my genetics.. I have other major flaws in them, but being strong for my size comes naturally.


----------



## WantsWidth (Mar 27, 2011)

there's an azzhole at our gym that some of us absolutely hate like want to kill him and he slams everything.......bars.......plates.........machines.........all of it


and he's an unbelievable pus*sy   

he can only squat 230 for 6 for instance


----------



## PreMier (Mar 27, 2011)

lol hercules gym, UK


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2011)

Klutch said:


> heres a video of me doing dumbell presses then throwing them down....
> YouTube - Ronnie Coleman- 200lb Dumbbell Bench Press
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap! Did anyone ever tell you look like Ronnie Cole mans left testicle?


----------



## Klutch (Mar 27, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Holy crap! Did anyone ever tell you look like Ronnie Cole mans left testicle?


 i am ronnie colemans left testicle...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 27, 2011)

Bane said:


> I train for strength without mass, it's not that surprising.. I'm just saying if I can not drop dumbells with that kind of ratio 99.9% of people should be able to as well.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I did it in my head and was wrong. sorry. 145/185 = 78%, which is just shy of 80%. Wasn't intended to be a lie.


For strength not mass?? You are a dumbass that makes no sense another e heavy!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2011)

Klutch said:


> i am ronnie colemans left testicle...



What happened to your brother Wright?


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well if i'm dead lifting 600lbs I Will gladly let the weight down to the grown nice and quiet 

shittttttttttttt i  wish i would


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 28, 2011)

PreMier said:


> lol hercules gym, UK


 We get our guy to go up on the loud speaker and tell the stupid mf'ers to do the duty.  This is hit up on a regular basis...Maybe this version instead might make it happen on a regualr basis.


----------



## Bane (Mar 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> For strength not mass?? You are a dumbass that makes no sense another e heavy!



Dude, I'm sorry I don't take lifting as seriously as you. I didn't know that made me a dumbass. I don't care what I look like. I don't care to compete. I don't care to spend money on supplements. I don't care to eat meat for a better muscle-building diet. I don't care to sift through hundreds of articles of contradicting research. I just go to the gym and do what I enjoy. I am done with these lifting boards, don't know why I came on here in the first place.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

Bane said:


> Dude, I'm sorry I don't take lifting as seriously as you. I didn't know that made me a dumbass. I don't care what I look like. I don't care to compete. I don't care to spend money on supplements. I don't care to eat meat for a better muscle-building diet. I don't care to sift through hundreds of articles of contradicting research. I just go to the gym and do what I enjoy. I am done with these lifting boards, don't know why I came on here in the first place.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 28, 2011)

lazy motherfuckers who can't be assed to put the weights back?

is it just me or does that make no sense at all? must be that UK slang


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

where is gazhole to translate?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 29, 2011)

he's putting away the weights. he'll brb.


----------



## CG (Mar 29, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hench (Mar 29, 2011)

My gym has a notice at the front desk that reads:

'If you THINK you're big enough to lift them, then you're big enough to put them back!'


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 29, 2011)

at my gym they have a stack of three fold mats by the dumbells so when im doing flat or decline whatever i just throw a mat down on each side....can do a little drop and nodody can hear and im never putting strain on my bad shoulder. its caught on pretty well too with the guys that arnt dick bags who dont shout at a set with 100lb bells . i find that respect this way works big time because you look like a pro and people dont try and get in the way while your working out. give it a try


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 29, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> i find that respect this way works big time because you look like a pro and people dont try and get in the way while your working out. give it a try




I completely agree. Grown ass men look at me with respect when I put back weight and even wipe down benches and machines before and after I use it. Shit there are some nasty ass fucks out there. I dont want to get some kind of MRSA superbug infection. We live in a world of followers. I am no follower, I am a Leader. So to the rest of you Lemurs out there, get behind me. You might learn something.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 29, 2011)

its funny you say that...I got a new tat on my forearm dec 28...it a huge tribal well anyway i got mrsa and had an allergic reaction to this new "natural ink" this shop used. it real easy to get something fucking crazy like that...i had to get ivs everyday for two weeks then my elbow swelled up and they put me in the hospital for a week and my arm is still all fucked up they think it is some other slow growing bac... so you guys are warned wipe your fuckin nasty sweat off the bench!


----------



## SFW (Mar 29, 2011)

^ how about NOT having the immune system of an AIDS patient though?


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 29, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> i got mrsa and had an allergic reaction to this new "natural ink" this shop used. it real easy to get something fucking crazy like that...



Look in to buying L-Glutamine not only is it good as an anti catabolic agent but its also boosts your immune system. Another one is N,N-Dimethylgycine (DMG). You can get it OTC at the vitamin shoppe. It too helps with immune function. There are even some reports saying it increases VO2 Max and Endurance. I take 250mg before my WO and it gives me a little pep. Good luck with that man, that shit sucks.


----------



## 5thgeartapped (Mar 29, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> My two and a halves barely make a sound when they hit the floor.


 
LMAO


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol people at my gym do it all the time, im talking 70% of the people there &the owners never seem to really care. & since they donti join them anyways ;D


----------



## soooooawesome (Apr 3, 2011)

Controlled drop sometimes is the only option, not an attention seeking slam.  Last gym I worked at I had to tell a dude not to slam his db's from shoulder level after military press sets.  haha, come on bro, really?


----------



## TooOld (Apr 4, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Really? Makes you a tough guy? You look like an idiot. Apparently the weight youre using is too much for you if you have to give up by dropping it on the ground. Also pick up and put your weights back. This isnt Mommy's gym. Gotta have someone pickup after yourself? Ass wipe.



Cracks me up when people complain about noises in the gym. It's a fucking gym, get a planet fitness membership then and work your fat ass out there if you don't like grunts and grones or weights clanking.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

just drop it like it's hot bros


----------



## Mindgame516 (Apr 11, 2011)

"I Lift Things Up And put Them DOWN!"


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 11, 2011)

MIYAYO said:


> hell yeah I slam them shits. I hate you dumb fucks that say oh don't slam the weights. Want to see you do 140 pound dumbbells and dont slam them




Stats bro?


----------



## alterntego (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm pretty sure i am the biggest dumbass in here . i will admit it . i salm the weights when i am hitting those deads . i also like the way the bar bounces at the top of the squat . i even leave the collars a li' loose so i can hear them rattle .


----------



## ahiggs (Apr 11, 2011)

i would guess almost everyone puts a heavy deadlift down hard...the exception may be benedikt magnusson, and he happens to be the biggest badass around these days. 1015lbs got to love it


----------



## flexmob (Apr 12, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> he's putting away the weights. he'll brb.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 12, 2011)

MIYAYO said:


> 5'7 185 pounds 10% bodyfat. I see your from Miami. You look familiar from your avatar. What gym do you go to?




Get to 50 posts and hit me up in PM.

5'11 179lbs ?%bodyfat


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 12, 2011)

MIYAYO said:


> no problem




but be careful man, your reps are red and you have negative points now. dont just bullshit post. people trust and rely mostly on those who have high reps points


----------



## Supervette101 (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't throw them down I use a controlled drop when db flat bench pressing. IMO if you can sit up and put them back under control your not using enough weight and most likely some woman is looking for those kettle bells your using.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 28, 2011)

I laugh every time I see the title of this thread.   lolz


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 29, 2011)

Some guy today was deadlifting 225. Mostly, he was writing in a log and walking around.  Anyway, he was hitting the floor so hard I think he was pushing it down.  I can't imagine it being that loud even if he was dropping it from over his head.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm gonna step on some people's toes here I can just tell.

But lets be honest if it is upsetting you that much in your workout when people drop weights, grunt, leave shit on the floor or whatever then clearly you aren't working hard enough. Hell I don't drop em or slap em and always put em back but I frankly couldn't give a shit what Joe Small is doing, I don't notice it, i'm there to do what i'm gonna do and naught is gonna stop that shit from going down.

Its not like my gym is perfect and what have you, it is a fitness centre technically so there is shit music on, people leave weights everywhere i mean plates littered across the floor, on machines, near machines, db's everywhere and people chalk the shit out of random stuff like 7.5 kg db's and people grunt and make stupid noises. I just don't give a fuck.

I will fucking roar like a madman when the lactic acid gets too much or i'm banging out that last set on squats or what have you and ya know what if it offends you FUCK YOU! if its what i need to do to get those last reps out then that what i'm sure as hell gonna pissing do. 

sorry boys but you need to just deal with this shit


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'm gonna step on some people's toes here I can just tell.
> 
> But lets be honest if it is upsetting you that much in your workout when people drop weights, grunt, leave shit on the floor or whatever then clearly you aren't working hard enough. Hell I don't drop em or slap em and always put em back but I frankly couldn't give a shit what Joe Small is doing, I don't notice it, i'm there to do what i'm gonna do and naught is gonna stop that shit from going down.
> 
> ...



I think you may be the one taking it too seriously.  I mean the joes in the gym get on my nerves too, and I talk shit about them.  It's a pet peeve.  But I don't let it effect my work out.  It bothers some more than others.  I can't lift without music.  I've turned around and went back home when realizing i left my headphones.  While just a few days ago someone said they get distracted by music and something along the lines of "you're not giving it your all " if you need music.   Obviously it's just a matter of opinion and/or what erks a nerve in someone.  I hate posturing cunts in the gym who think they are big.  I'm 250, was 265, with a six pack, and I don't posture even when joes are throwing around 135 like its fighting off the end of the world.  .  So some things bother some more than others.


----------



## CG (Apr 29, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> I don't throw them down I use a controlled drop when db flat bench pressing. IMO if you can sit up and put them back under control your not using enough weight and most likely some woman is looking for those kettle bells your using.



go duck a sick. nice first or second post. 

look up the big dog kettlebell swing.


----------



## CG (Apr 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I'm gonna step on some people's toes here I can just tell.
> 
> But lets be honest if it is upsetting you that much in your workout when people drop weights, grunt, leave shit on the floor or whatever then clearly you aren't working hard enough. Hell I don't drop em or slap em and always put em back but I frankly couldn't give a shit what Joe Small is doing, I don't notice it, i'm there to do what i'm gonna do and naught is gonna stop that shit from going down.
> 
> ...


agree to disagree. Joes dont bother me too much, partially cause im jt&d covered by fat pale and undesireable skin right now. you know as well as i do theres no reason for these fuckass douchebags to leave shit everywhere. its just not necessary. and its unsafe. ever trip/see someone trip over a plate on the floor? its ugly, can fuck you up, and aggravating as all hell. noise/music opinion? well, opinions are like assholes, ya know? take em or leave em



Merkaba said:


> I think you may be the one taking it too seriously.  I mean the joes in the gym get on my nerves too, and I talk shit about them.  It's a pet peeve.  But I don't let it effect my work out.  It bothers some more than others.  I can't lift without music.  I've turned around and went back home when realizing i left my headphones.  While just a few days ago someone said they get distracted by music and something along the lines of "you're not giving it your all " if you need music.   Obviously it's just a matter of opinion and/or what erks a nerve in someone.  I hate posturing cunts in the gym who think they are big.  I'm 250, was 265, with a six pack, and I don't posture even when joes are throwing around 135 like its fighting off the end of the world.  .  So some things bother some more than others.



x2.. to pretty much everything. wtf is a posturing cunt? sounds like something i saw over in anything goes lol..
i know im big. 6' 270 and 95% bf lol, its ok though, i was bulking for the first 22 years of my life and only got to 270


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 29, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> I think you may be the one taking it too seriously. I mean the joes in the gym get on my nerves too, and I talk shit about them. It's a pet peeve. But I don't let it effect my work out. It bothers some more than others. I can't lift without music. I've turned around and went back home when realizing i left my headphones. While just a few days ago someone said they get distracted by music and something along the lines of "you're not giving it your all " if you need music. Obviously it's just a matter of opinion and/or what erks a nerve in someone. I hate posturing cunts in the gym who think they are big. I'm 250, was 265, with a six pack, and I don't posture even when joes are throwing around 135 like its fighting off the end of the world. . So some things bother some more than others.


 
I may be taking it too seriously but its just that after going through this thread all i see i people bitching about frankly insignificant things. 

On the music front i prefer to lift without I find I pay more attention to the songs than the set, but if its what you need its what you need, its my flaw not yours that I don't listen to tunes.

Posturing does get my goat, especially over here in the UK may not be the same in the States but guys wearing designer vests doing their hair in the mirror checking out their abs.


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 29, 2011)

Slam the weights down all you want, 
JUST PUT THE FUCKIN' THINGS AWAY WHEN YOUR DONE!!!!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 29, 2011)

JerBear1980 said:


> Slam the weights down all you want,
> JUST PUT THE FUCKIN' THINGS AWAY WHEN YOUR DONE!!!!



At least, right?! Its not called Mommy's Gym, "Where we clean up after you!???


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 29, 2011)

buff1 said:


> I've never had a problem with that weight, maybe ur lifting too heavy?  i dunno...  You may be the only A**HOLE in the gym but your not the only person, you ought to be respectful of the people around you.


No not if your 270. Thats not a bench press for you its a fuckin pushup.


----------

